# Junya Watanabe Spring/Summer 2007 show in Paris. 01.10.2006, 34x



## Katzun (20 Nov. 2008)

*Thx palpatine2002*




 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 ​


----------



## armin (20 Nov. 2008)

ja das wirds wohl sein, mit den Haaren und so..grauslich:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2008)

Tragen wird sowas wohl keiner.

Dankeschön katzun.


----------



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

ob ich an so einer Frisur arbeiten sollte?  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

das sind frisurentürme, alle achtung.


----------

